
Python 3.5 Async IO, Matmul and Unpack Features for PyPy: Only Bug Fixes Left - sheng
http://pypy35syntax.blogspot.com/2016/08/only-bug-fixes-left.html
======
lima
Great to see that there's progress on this.

PyPy + asyncio is a killer combination. NodeJS-like performance and
async/await syntax.

